# Bow grip vise



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Anybody try one of these out yet? Was thinking about buying an OMP but this seems to do the same in a smaller package and cheaper.

http://www.bowtuningtips.com/files/bowgrip/features.html

PRODUCTS 

ALL Products have a Lifetime WARRANTY and are MADE IN THE U.S.A.



Bow Grip Base Bench Mounted



The Bow Grip is a revolutionary NEW bow vise that has more versatility than any other bow vise on the market. 

Features:
*Works with any bow / limb design
*Single limb thickness adjument make it fast and easy to Grip the bow
*One knob position knob allows you to hold the bow in an infanant amount of positions
*Padded jaw pads protect your limbs while giving you a secure hold on the bow
*ALL Metal design NO cheap plastic parts Here!
*Optional accessories available
* MADE IN THE USA

This is the basic Bow Grip that is bench mounted using screws.(BOW NOT INCLUDED)

$79.99+s/h


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

am I the only one who's seen this thing?


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

They took a PanaVise base + a Vise-Grip + some rather crude welds to make yet another "revolutionary" product!

_Viva la Revoluçion!_


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

This is the vise you want.
http://www.archerytooling.com/vise.html


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Nevada Smith said:


> They took a PanaVise base + a Vise-Grip + some rather crude welds to make yet another "revolutionary" product!
> 
> _Viva la Revoluçion!_


Just some vice pliers welded to a socket, but looks like a great idea!


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> This is the vise you want.
> http://www.archerytooling.com/vise.html


They make nice stuff, definitely proud of it. I inquired about their draw board and holy crap they're high


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Great idea in principle. Pretty "ghetto" workmanship. Wouldn't purchase one myself.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

There are some nice bow vices on the market, but I'm not buying one when I still have a Apple vice that gets the job done.


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

ruttnwapati said:


> Great idea in principle. Pretty "ghetto" workmanship. Wouldn't purchase one myself.


I'm a terrible welder, and that's about how my welds look. I do like how you can pull the vise off and install a vise, but I doubt the vise is heavy duty


----------

